# Internet access at Casa del Mar -Aruba?



## BillC (Apr 26, 2011)

What is the availability/cost of internet access/wireless at Casa del Mar? 

Thanks!


----------



## hajjah (May 1, 2011)

I'm trying to remember.  I think there are a couple of computers on site costing about $5.00 per 20 minutes.  The wi-fi was around $35 or $40.00 for the week, but I could be wrong.  We chose to visit the free hot spots like McDonald's, Starbucks and several others to check our email during the 2 week stay.


----------



## shar (May 2, 2011)

There was a place across the street that offered less expensive internet, but it was only open in the evening hours.  For several years we have been using a place that is open day and evening in the newer shopping area across from Palm Beach. It is located on the second floor with the stairs facing the main street. Sorry I do not remember the name. There is also less expensive phone service to the US.  The expense was "cheap" for internet in comparison to what hotels charge. You can buy so many hours and use throughout the entire week(s). Easier than carrying a computer for me and/or finding the free internet spots. There was also a place downtown on one of the side streets but cost was a bit higher there than the one across from Palm Beach.   

Shar


----------



## JudyH (May 2, 2011)

We bought an internet card from the front desk for $35, for one week.  It had a code to type into our netbook.  It worked for the whole two weeks I was there, so I was pleasently surprised.  We used it in our unit, and the airport.


----------

